# Need Ways to cook Deer Ribs



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I know that alot of people don't even keep the ribs off of a whitetail when they clean them because they say "there isn't enough meat to mess with"...my theory is if I kill it then I will at least try to use all of the meat that I can so I do keep the ribs. I'm wondering if anyone has any good recipes or can tell me how they cook their deer ribs because I have some that I need to start cooking to make room in the freezer.
Thanks!


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I haven't done ribs in years. Nowadays I trim the meat from ribs and add to other meat I use for chili. But, when I did cook them I had reasonable success marinating them overnight using different marinates. Cooked on a grill it doesn't take long to get a nice char on the outside without cooking them well done. Also used to braise them on the grill, then wrap in bacon, wrap the rack in foil and cook on indirect heat. Couldn't tell you the temps though been too long


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

I usually just cut that meat out and make it into ground meat. I did cook some a few years back on the smoker. Like rogerb said marinate them it really helps keep them moist. I put them on the smoker for 30 min at 225. Then covered them in bacon wrapped them up in some foil and left them on for about 30 more min at 250. They came out pretty good. Its just easier to get some pork ribs to mess with them.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I ain't ever found a way to cook m, everytime I tried I felt as I had something stuck to the roof of my mouth. I bone m out and grind....WW


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i boil them gently for 30 mins , then feed them to the dogs


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Big Dogs*

I've tried and tried but never found a way to make deer ribs pleasing, edible maybe but not pleasing so I just trim out what I can for the hamburger pot and give the rest to the dogs, no boiling needed (big, big dogs). I think the biggest problem is hill country-sized deer. The meat just isn't thick enough and its difficult to find that fine line between "raw" and "burnt". Maybe a bigger bodied deer would work better.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Cut 'em in one inch thick strips, bones and all to expose bone marrow(butcher or meat saw). Paint 'em with tomato paste, salt and pepper and cook 'em in the oven on 350 until they turn pretty dark(45 min. to an hr.). Simmer in lightly salted water, with three or four ribs of rough cut celery, one whole onion quartered, whole garlic bulb cut in half. Strain veges and dispose, seperate meat and gelatin or sinew from bones and dispose bones and tough sinew. Put stock and meat back in pot with half inch diced stewmeat(quantity to be determined by no. of people to feed), chuck roast or sirloin steak or roast. Add a little salt,blackpepper, Lawrys seasoning, a
teaspoon of cayenne, tsp crushed basil, tsp cumin. Boil covered on med. heat until beef is fork tender and add cubed potatoes, sliced carrots and diced bell peppers and cook until potatoes and carrots are tender. Salt and peper to taste and knock yourself out.

Or throw away!

jdot.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

jdot7749 said:


> Cut 'em in one inch thick strips, bones and all to expose bone marrow(butcher or meat saw). Paint 'em with tomato paste, salt and pepper and cook 'em in the oven on 350 until they turn pretty dark(45 min. to an hr.). Simmer in lightly salted water, with three or four ribs of rough cut celery, one whole onion quartered, whole garlic bulb cut in half. Strain veges and dispose, seperate meat and gelatin or sinew from bones and dispose bones and tough sinew. Put stock and meat back in pot with half inch diced stewmeat(quantity to be determined by no. of people to feed), chuck roast or sirloin steak or roast. Add a little salt,blackpepper, Lawrys seasoning, a
> teaspoon of cayenne, tsp crushed basil, tsp cumin. Boil covered on med. heat until beef is fork tender and add cubed potatoes, sliced carrots and diced bell peppers and cook until potatoes and carrots are tender. Salt and peper to taste and knock yourself out.
> 
> Or throw away!
> ...


*been there done that*

*gotta try it sometimes*

*leave some meat on them and rub generously with mustard*
*and your fav- seasoning-then smoke heavily, until chared.*

*enjoy*


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

one way Me/Dad do them as finger food. Cut/Chop ribs in about 8" long (after trimming), season to taste (salt/pepper or tony's chez), melt butter and brush over rib fingers, then roll in corn meal and fry until golden. Serve with your favorite dipping sauce. Good eats:cheers:


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

I hang mine with my jerky and cut them as i go!!!


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*ribs*



Bowhntr said:


> one way Me/Dad do them as finger food. Cut/Chop ribs in about 8" long (after trimming), season to taste (salt/pepper or tony's chez), melt butter and brush over rib fingers, then roll in corn meal and fry until golden. Serve with your favorite dipping sauce. Good eats:cheers:


10-4 , only difference with us is we cut them into 3"-4" pcs. great camp snacks,won't be any left on the platter.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Deer Ribs*

Deer ribs are great! You need ribs, mesquite, 12 yr old Tennesee whiskey, and a dog. 
Cook the ribs 2 hrs with mesquite, carefull not to cook too fast. After 2 hrs take off the pit, let stand for 30 mins, pour a tall glass of whiskey, feed the ribs to the dog and sip the whiskey.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

wet dreams said:


> I ain't ever found a way to cook m, everytime I tried I felt as I had something stuck to the roof of my mouth. I bone m out and grind....WW


Here, here! They're just too waxy to mess with smoking a rack.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I would braise them in a liquid like you do shortribs or maybe a beef/veal/lamb shank.

Trick is low and slow.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark (Jul 15, 2009)

Cut em 6-8 inchs long , salt, lemon pepper cover with cream of mushroom soup (2-3 cans) cover with foil and bake in 400 deg oven for 1 hour. Let rest 15min and start pickin the meat off.......yum yum...


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

I have always deboned and added to either jerky or ground up for sausage lotta work for not too much meat.


----------

